

Researchers use Google algorithms to find cancer biomarkers - Irene
http://esciencenews.com/articles/2012/05/18/google.goes.cancer.researchers.use.search.engine.algorithm.find.cancer.biomarkers?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+eScienceNews%2Fpopular+%28e%21+Science+News+-+Popular%29

======
epistasis
This is not the first time that this has been attempted, the SPIA [1]
algorithm from 2008 is similarly inspired. It appears these authors were not
aware of that paper though, as they don't cite or compare to it.

[1] <http://bioinformatics.oxfordjournals.org/content/25/1/75>

------
lwhi
In which case, what does this say about the web's most popular desitinations
...? ;)

------
J3L2404
PLOS article
[http://www.ploscompbiol.org/article/info:doi/10.1371/journal...](http://www.ploscompbiol.org/article/info:doi/10.1371/journal.pcbi.1002511)

I hate when sites don't link to the original article for credit but just dump
you at the homepage. :(

Also PLOS's search is fairly broken - had to do a google site: search.

EDIT: From the author summary on PLOS

"Recently, powerful methods have become available to systematically read
genomic information of patient samples. The major remaining challenge is how
to spot, among the thousands of changes, those few that are relevant for tumor
aggressiveness and thereby affecting patient survival. Here, we make use of
the fact that genes and proteins in a cell never act alone, but form a network
of interactions. Finding the relevant information in big networks of web
documents and hyperlinks has been mastered by Google with their PageRank
algorithm. Similar to PageRank, we have developed an algorithm that can
identify genes that are better indicators for survival than genes found by
traditional algorithms."

